# mon premier morceau de pomme



## majester la pince (20 Juin 2006)

bonjour a tous je débutte sur mac et j connait rien ou presque  (abbituer windows) pour me fair la main je me suis acheter un :mac powerbook 180, au encher je voudre savoir si il est possible de changer certain composant notamant (ram, batterie, hhd,ventilateur) si oui quelle composant serer le mieu??? (je souhaite au moin 80 gb pour le blt) merci pour vos reponces


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous je débutte sur mac et j connait rien ou presque  (abbituer windows) pour me fair la main je me suis acheter un :mac powerbook 180, au encher je voudre savoir si il est possible de changer certain composant notamant (ram, batterie, hhd,ventilateur) si oui quelle composant serer le mieu??? (je souhaite au moin 80 gb pour le blt) merci pour vos reponces




Salut.

Quelle idée d'acheter cette antiquité pour débuter sur mac ? Dire qu'on trouve des imac G3 400 mhz à 100-150 &#8364;.

Bon courage


----------



## Dramis (20 Juin 2006)

Sur un powerbook 180, tu peux mettre un maximun de 14 meg de ram, et les disque ça se fait dans le 120 meg au max.

Tu peux installer un system 7 dessus...

Tu as payé ça combien?


----------



## majester la pince (20 Juin 2006)

5 euro pour me fair la main pa besion de depensser des fortunes desoler pour les fautes d abbitude windows me les corrige


----------



## Frodon (20 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> 5 euro pour me fair la main pa besion de depensser des fortunes desoler pour les fautes d abbitude windows me les corrige



Oui sauf que le problème c'est que ca tourne sous un vieux système et donc ca ne te permettra pas de te faire la main pour te préparer au Mac actuels, puisque ca n'a quasiment plus rien à voir.

Pour te faire la main, il te faut une machine qui est supporter par MacOS X, donc avec un PowerPC G3 minimum.


----------



## majester la pince (20 Juin 2006)

il est vrai que j connai rien pour l insten g pe t etre fait un ereur en me presipiten trop vitte mai c mon premier mac, g le temps de voir pour un autre je progress asser vitte sur windows  mai se quil me manque c les economie j ais claquer 1300  dans mon pc en troi mois je pensse que je v attendre un pe car ma mere pete les plomb merci pour vos resiellement et vos consiel


----------



## Hesiode (21 Juin 2006)

A mon avis le mieux serai que tu prennes des cours de français avant tout.... Dans la vie ça aide.


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> il est vrai que j connai rien pour l insten g pe t etre fait un ereur en me presipiten trop vitte mai c mon premier mac, g le temps de voir pour un autre je progress asser vitte sur windows  mai se quil me manque c les economie j ais claquer 1300  dans mon pc en troi mois je pensse que je v attendre un pe car ma mere pete les plomb merci pour vos resiellement et vos consiel




Oui bah écoute, on est super sympa ici tu sais, on aide tout le monde, on donne plein de conseils, mais si on doit passer 3 heures à déchiffrer ton message c'est pas la peine, on dirait une caricature ton message, t'es pas sur un téléphone là, t'as un clavier donc fais un effort ou alors personne t'aidera, à juste titre ! :sleep:


----------



## Mops Argo (21 Juin 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis le mieux serai que tu prennes des cours de français avant tout.... Dans la vie ça aide.


Je suis complètement daccord avec toi, on frôle le foutage de gueule.


----------



## Hesiode (21 Juin 2006)

J'en viens même à me demander si ce n'est pas un troll  :mouais:


----------



## majester la pince (22 Juin 2006)

je suis désolé je ferai mais prochain message avec le correcteur de fautes
je passerai plus de temps mai cela évitera de vous fair perdre le votre

sur mon pc j ai: avaste, ad adward,et zone alarme es que c'est logiciel s' installent
aussi sur mac ? merci désolé encore


----------



## sleb (22 Juin 2006)

c'est une blague ?


----------



## g200 (22 Juin 2006)

je suis d&#233;sol&#233; mais je ferais mais mon prochain message avec le correcteur de fautes
je passerais plus de temps mais cela &#233;vitera de vous faire perdre le votre
sur mon pc j'ai: avaste, ad adward,et zone alarme es que c'est est-ce-que ces logiciels s' installent aussi sur mac ? 
merci d&#233;sol&#233; encore

Y'a quand meme un nombre limite de fautes dans une phrase.On accepte les fautes quand il n'y en a pas trop et tant que ca reste lisible ca peut aller mais la.....ca me fait un sacr&#233; entrainement pour le brevet de fran&#231;ais!!j'ai pas corrig&#233; la ponctuation mais tu aurais du utiliser ton correcteur (ou un bon dico) pour le message que tu as envoy&#233; (qui est illisible).
Bon je pense qu'on te l'a assez dit, mais comprends nous quoi.


----------



## hunjord (22 Juin 2006)

Ne soyez pas si dur, chers collègues de MacG.
Ici nous sommes en zone protégée, je viens de créer un forum pour des amis et vais le "modérer le temps que tout cela se fasse"....bah, c'est pas gagné, il y a un réel souci avec le fait d'appuyer sur toutes les touches qui peuvent composer un mot...peut-être nous aussi, par ici avons un devoir d'éducation sans être insultant, pour reconvertir certains utilisateurs en Baudelaire ou Verlaine des forums   
N'est ce pas Hesiode?:mouais:


----------



## g200 (22 Juin 2006)

Je suis désolé si j'ai pu vous praitre agressif ou insultant ( je parle à hunjord et à majester la pince).
On te demande seulement de te relire.Je suis sur qu'une relecture améliorerait l'orthographe, anulerait les contres-sens,et les mauvaises tournures (dues au fait qu'on tape trop vite (aussi à cause des messageries instantanées )) du message et éviterait le corecteur d'orthographe.


----------



## grig (22 Juin 2006)

Avast : inutile, y a plus de virus sur ce genre d'antiquit&#233;, Ad-aware, m&#234;me chose: sur mac, les spywares, connait pas. Idem pour zone alarm, rien &#224; craindre...


----------



## majester la pince (23 Juin 2006)

je fais de mon mieux! je comprend que pour vous c'est banal et que cela vous fait rire mai je suis nul en francais! j'espere qua la longue je ne ferai plu de fautes ça va etre dur, je vais m' entrainer

sur le 180 je nais pas vu de prise USB comment faire pour le raccorder à internet


----------



## ice (23 Juin 2006)

Drôle de façon de s'initier au monde Mac Mais soit pourquoi pas Pour internet je ne pense pas que tu puisse y accéder ou alors avec un simple câble téléphonique et ça donnerait du 56k au max  mais de toute façon ça ne serait pas possible car je pense que ton FAI ne peut plus donner accès à de telles connexions. Tapez moi si je me trompe  mais je pense que maintenant on ne peut plus accéder au 56k.

En tout cas oublie l'ADSL sur une telle machine 



PS: Soyez indulgents avec notre nouvel ami  ( pas taper pas taper  )


----------



## Marvin_R (23 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Drôle de façon de s'initier au monde Mac Mais soit pourquoi pas Pour internet je ne pense pas que tu puisse y accéder ou alors avec un simple câble téléphonique et ça donnerait du 56k au max  mais de toute façon ça ne serait pas possible car je pense que ton FAI ne peut plus donner accès à de telles connexions. Tapez moi si je me trompe  mais je pense que maintenant on ne peut plus accéder au 56k.



Ca aussi, c'est une blague ?
Tu crois que la France entière a accès à l'ADSL ? Et en a besoin ?
"Un simple câble téléphonique"... Pfff... Ca passe par quoi à ton avis l'ADSL ? 

Bien sur que ça existe encore le 56k ! Encore heureux.


----------



## ice (23 Juin 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour cette impr&#233;sision  lorsque je parlais d'un simple c&#226;ble t&#233;l&#233;phonique je parler du c&#226;ble branch&#233; &#192; l'ordinateur  car sinon c'est un c&#226;ble USB ou Ethernet


----------



## majester la pince (24 Juin 2006)

bonjour pour la succession de mon antiquité j ai trouvé un ibook ppc G3 300 Mhz, ram 160 Mb, hdd 6 GB, avec CD mac os 9 pour 150. Je pence que c'est un bon produit mai je voudrai votre avis de spécialiste


----------



## ice (24 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> bonjour pour la succession de mon antiquité j ai trouvé un ibook ppc G3 300 Mhz, ram 160 Mb, hdd 6 GB, avec CD mac os 9 pour 150. Je pence que c'est un bon produit mai je voudrai votre avis de spécialiste


C'est d&#233;j&#224; mieux pour te familiariser avec le monde mac en effet


----------



## majester la pince (24 Juin 2006)

ok je viens de le commandé, je devrai le recevoir d ici 1 à 5 jours


----------



## g200 (24 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> bonjour pour la succession de mon antiquité j ai trouvé un ibook ppc G3 300 Mhz, ram 160 Mb, hdd 6 GB, avec CD mac os 9 pour 150. Je pence que c'est un bon produit mai je voudrai votre avis de spécialiste



Ya pas photo, c'est deja mieux.
On peux installer le premier macOSX, si je ne m'abuse!(je le pense quand meme beaucoup).


----------



## ice (24 Juin 2006)

Oui et m&#234;me Panther puisque je l'avais install&#233; sur mon ancien iMac 350MhZ 

Pour Tiger je ne pense pas&#8230; mais Panther c'est d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s bien


----------



## g200 (24 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Oui et même Panther puisque je l'avais installé sur mon ancien iMac 350MhZ
> 
> Pour Tiger je ne pense pas mais Panther c'est déjà très bien



Tu parle que c'est tres bien c'est presque l'actuel!
Et pour des nons-professionnels, ya pas beaucoup de changements(un peu quand meme)mais c'est vrai pour un professionnel y'en a surement pas mal.


----------



## majester la pince (24 Juin 2006)

vous parliez de panther je ne c'est pas ce que c'est mai le gua me le donne avec!
Je joint l'annonce pour tous les détailles 

ibook ppc G3 300Mhz ram 160Mb hdd 6Gb mac os 9 avec mac os 10 PANTHER (en plus) avec logiciels de mise a jour , souris assortie, 2 eme batterie neuve, sacoche de transport-12.1"tft 800x600.

Peu ton maitre un disque dur de plus grande capacité sur ce type de machine? si oui combien au max? merci


----------



## ice (25 Juin 2006)

Salut oui pour le DD je pense que c'est dans les 100 Go ou peut-&#234;tre plus? OU alors moins?  mais &#231;a tourne autour du 100 ^^
Pour un iMac &#224; 350 Mhz le maximum &#233;tait de 120 si je me souviens bien  donc pour ton iBook &#231;a doit &#234;tre pareil ou l&#233;g&#232;rement moins.

Sinon Panther est l'avant dernier syst&#232;me d'exploitation pour les mac


----------



## ficelle (25 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> Peu ton maitre....




j'avais raté ce sujet  

welcome à sa majesté....

ça me donne limite envie de faire demarrer mon 180 pour m'en payer une bonne tranche ! :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (25 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> ibook ppc G3 300Mhz ram 160Mb hdd 6Gb mac os 9 avec mac os 10 PANTHER (en plus) avec logiciels de mise a jour , souris assortie, 2 eme batterie neuve, sacoche de transport-12.1"tft 800x600.



c'est une palourde de deuxieme generation, vu le disque....

mais pour le changer, il faut bien t'outiller, trouver le bon tuto, et t'armer de patience,
à moins que tu n'ais un Mackie© dans ton entourage...


----------



## majester la pince (27 Juin 2006)

Bonjour j'ai eu un problème d' adsl qui ma priver d internet pendent 3 jours j'ai crus que j allai devenir fou. 
je pence avoir suffisamment de courage et de patience, j' déjà démonté remonté une quinzaine d' xbox, 5 pc, le 180 et j'ai monté mon pc entièrement j'ai tout appris sur le tas!
j ai trouvé une utilité au 180 il me sert pour noter mes listes de films, mais vivement que l imac arrive


----------



## majester la pince (27 Juin 2006)

Merci ficelle ton accueille me va droit au coeur. Juste un detaille qui m échappe, c'est quoi un tuto?


----------



## hunjord (27 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi un tuto?


Il y en a de toutes sortes....français    , par exemple, infographisme, informatique...
Fais des recherches un peu...fainéant !


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Juin 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a de toutes sortes....français



déconne


----------



## majester la pince (27 Juin 2006)

je ne le prends pas mal! j ai fait des recherches j ai trouvé sur le forum un article qui explique tous pour demonter l'ordi complet


----------



## majester la pince (30 Juin 2006)

bonjour j ai enfin reçu l'ibook première impression sa change de mon 180 et de mon windows lsd! lol jai tenter de lui installer le cd de la live box ,il le marque sur le bureau, mai ne veu pas aller dessu et ne veu pas rende le cd.

comment fait ton pour intaler la livebox sur mac? (le port Ethernet est pris sur le pc ) merci


----------



## Macbeth (30 Juin 2006)

F&#233;licitations.


----------



## ice (30 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j ai enfin reçu l'ibook première impression sa change de mon 180 et de mon windows lsd! lol jai tenter de lui installer le cd de la live box ,il le marque sur le bureau, mai ne veu pas aller dessu et ne veu pas rende le cd.
> 
> comment fait ton pour intaler la livebox sur mac? (le port Ethernet est pris sur le pc ) merci


Salut, pour installer la livebox sur un mac tu n'as pas besoin de logiciel ou de driver  c'est super non ? 

Tout d'abord est-ce que tu as os X? si oui je pourrais t'expliquer comment faire, m&#234;me si, dans le forum Internet tu pourras trouver ta r&#233;ponse 

Si en revanche tu as os 9 malheureusement je ne sais plus comment faire, &#231;a va faire 3 ans que je n'ai plus utilis&#233; os 9


----------



## Marvin_R (30 Juin 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j ai enfin reçu l'ibook première impression sa change de mon 180 et de mon windows lsd! lol jai tenter de lui installer le cd de la live box ,il le marque sur le bureau, mai ne veu pas aller dessu et ne veu pas rende le cd.
> 
> comment fait ton pour intaler la livebox sur mac? (le port Ethernet est pris sur le pc ) merci



Peut-être n'arrives tu pas à l'ouvrir parce que c'est un CD pour Windows ?

Pour forcer l'ordi à rendre le CD, il faut redémarrer en appuyant sur le clic gauche pendant que l'ordi reboote, normalement, le CD sera recraché.


----------



## majester la pince (30 Juin 2006)

D appret la feuille que le qua ma passer c'est MAC OS 10.3 PANTHER qui est dessus 
J ai reussi a luis faire cracher le cd en le redémarrent


----------



## majester la pince (1 Juillet 2006)

BONJOUR j ai reussi à connecter l'ibook à internet asser facilement avec le port ethernet. J aimerais le faire en wifi. vu que c un portable je pourrer l' emmener au ch...! j ai la clef fourni par wanadoo mai il ne la detecte pas et il ne veux pas du cd vu que c'est pour windows.
confirmation je suis sous MAC OS 10.3 PANTHER merci


----------



## ice (1 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR j ai reussi à connecter l'ibook à internet asser facilement avec le port ethernet. J aimerais le faire en wifi. vu que c un portable je pourrer l' emmener au ch...! j ai la clef fourni par wanadoo mai il ne la detecte pas et il ne veux pas du cd vu que c'est pour windows.
> confirmation je suis sous MAC OS 10.3 PANTHER merci


Salut,

Pour utiliser le Wi-fi avec ton mac, il doit-&#234;tre &#233;quip&#233; d'une carte AirPort 

Ou alors une autre solution, tu dois brancher &#224; celui-ci une cl&#233; usb wi-fi


----------



## Marvin_R (1 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Pour utiliser le Wi-fi avec ton mac, il doit-être équipé d'une carte AirPort
> 
> Ou alors une autre solution, tu dois brancher à celui-ci une clé usb wi-fi



Je me posais justement la question. Vu l'âge de la bête, je n'étais pas sûr qu'elle soit équipée du wifi. Par contre c'est pas gagné pour la clé, il faut bien la choisir vu la difficulté à trouver un driver compatible OS X.


----------



## ice (1 Juillet 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je me posais justement la question. Vu l'&#226;ge de la b&#234;te, je n'&#233;tais pas s&#251;r qu'elle soit &#233;quip&#233;e du wifi. Par contre c'est pas gagn&#233; pour la cl&#233;, il faut bien la choisir vu la difficult&#233; &#224; trouver un driver compatible OS X.


Oui en effet pour la cl&#233; usb wi-fi il faudra faire attention. Sur le site http://www.macadsl.com/ il y a un pilote universel. Mais pas s&#251;r qu'il marche avec telle ou telle cl&#233;&#8230;


----------



## majester la pince (1 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour j ai vu différent tarifs une carte airport c'est cher et il faut ouvrire l ordi. donc je vais plutot me rabbatre sur une clef wifi. j ai trouver une D-LINK-DWL-122, a 53 es que cette clef fonctioneras avec mon ibook et ma livebox? 

merci ICE pour le lien, mai petit détail avec mon pc j ai reussi à trouver et à telecharger le driver, j retourne avec l ibook et ce n été plus les meme pages j ai pourtant cliquer sur le meme lien! bizarre 
a dernièrre question est il possible d'intaller MSN 7.5 sur mon mac ?  merci


----------



## ice (1 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour j ai vu diff&#233;rent tarifs une carte airport c'est cher et il faut ouvrire l ordi. donc je vais plutot me rabbatre sur une clef wifi. j ai trouver une D-LINK-DWL-122, a 53&#8364; es que cette clef fonctioneras avec mon ibook et ma livebox?
> 
> merci ICE pour le lien, mai petit d&#233;tail avec mon pc j ai reussi &#224; trouver et &#224; telecharger le driver, j retourne avec l ibook et ce n &#233;t&#233; plus les meme pages j ai pourtant cliquer sur le meme lien! bizarre
> a derni&#232;rre question est il possible d'intaller MSN 7.5 sur mon mac ?  merci


Salut,

Pour la cl&#233; usb wi-fi dont tu parle, oui elle sera support&#233;e 

Pour MSN 7.5 non impossible sur mac c'est la version 5.1.1 pour l'instant si je ne me trompe pas. En revanche tu as d'autres alternatives comme Amsn (disponible &#224; cette adresse http://amsn.sourceforge.net/) ou Mercury (ici => http://mercury.to/) voil&#224; 

je te conseil amsn car il utilise moins de ressources, mercury quant &#224; lui demande beaucoup de RAM et pas mal de CPU ce qui ne correspond pas beaucoup &#224; ton ibook.




PS: il y aussi d'autres soft pour pouvoir se connecter &#224;  msn si tu n'est pas satisfait par l'un des deux que je t'ai propos&#233;, contact moi par IM et je me ferais un plaisir de t'en proposer  d'autres 

Passe une bonne journ&#233;e


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Juillet 2006)

Y a Adium aussi!


----------



## majester la pince (1 Juillet 2006)

Impec je vais attendre d avoir plus d economi pour la clef
je le metrai l ibook en ethernet pour l instant et le pc en usb
je vais voir ce que vau msn 5.1.1 puis amsn
merci bonne journée  également


----------



## majester la pince (1 Juillet 2006)

ps Ice si tu veux qu'on devienne ami ya pa de soucis a+


----------



## ice (1 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> ps Ice si tu veux qu'on devienne ami ya pa de soucis a+


Oh mais cette proposition me touche &#233;norm&#233;ment !!!


----------



## majester la pince (2 Juillet 2006)

bonjour j ai eu une c... avec mon pc j ai été obliger de reformater dans le coup j ai perdu mon correcteur de fautes ( je vais le récuperé d ici peu) mais au moins pc est mac son connecter en meme temps jai instalé msn 5.1.1 sur le mac sa marche pas mal il y a mon addresse dans mon profille a+


----------



## ice (2 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j ai eu une c... avec mon pc j ai &#233;t&#233; obliger de reformater dans le coup j ai perdu mon correcteur de fautes ( je vais le r&#233;cuper&#233; d ici peu) mais au moins pc est mac son connecter en meme temps jai instal&#233; msn 5.1.1 sur le mac sa marche pas mal il y a mon addresse dans mon profille a+


Ok  msn 5.1.1 c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux car il ne supporte pas les micros ni les webcams, mais si tu en es content c'est tr&#232;s bien


----------



## majester la pince (3 Juillet 2006)

pour la web cam c pas grave elle et sur mon pc! Ice a tu le 5.1.1 que lon puisse echanger nos adresses ?

es quil ya un logiciel tip AIDA 32 pour mac? merci


----------



## ice (3 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> pour la web cam c pas grave elle et sur mon pc! Ice a tu le 5.1.1 que lon puisse echanger nos adresses ?
> 
> es quil ya un logiciel tip AIDA 32 pour mac? merci


Pas besoin d'avoir msn 5.1.1 pour qu'on &#233;change nos adresses 

Pour avoir la mienne clique sur mon profil y a aucun soucis 

Pourquoi as-tu besoin d'un logiciel comme AIDA 32 ? Si clique sur menu pomme et sur "&#192; propos de ce Mac" une fen&#234;tre s'affiche avec une pomme t'as version de mac os, les infos sur ton processeur et ta m&#233;moire RAM, clique ensuite sur "Plus d'infos&#8230;" et tu as toutes les infos qu'il te faut sur ton ordi 

Ce n'est pas ce que tu cherchais?


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2006)

oups non non rien, je ne faisais que passer et j'avais surtout pas vu les 3 pages...


----------



## majester la pince (3 Juillet 2006)

si c'est bien sa merci 
j ai biento fini de telecharger  le correcteur de fautes lol


----------



## ice (3 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> si c'est bien sa merci
> j ai biento fini de telecharger  le correcteur de fautes lol


Tu poste depuis ton PC ou ton MAC? Parce que si c'est sur Mac le correcteur est int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; Safari menu Edition > Orthographe > V&#233;rification lors de la frappe

Edit: Je t'ai envoy&#233; un MP pour ne pas polluer les forums


----------



## majester la pince (3 Juillet 2006)

sa depen la je me suis mie sur le mac car il ya de l orage donc je preffair couper la tour 
je vais chercher dans le menu pour le corecteur meme si je m abbitu mac c'est nouveau pour moi


----------



## majester la pince (3 Juillet 2006)

tu vas rire j ai trouver le correcteur mais le truc c'est qu' il me dit quant il y a une faute mai je c'est pas comment luis faire corrigé, j ai aussi trouver le menu pour tous savoir sur l ordi


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> tu vas rire j ai trouver le correcteur mais le truc c'est qu' il me dit quant il y a une faute mai je c'est pas comment luis faire corrig&#233;, j ai aussi trouver le menu pour tous savoir sur l ordi



Salut, 
il faut faire un ctrl + clic pour corriger les fautes !!!! Mais &#231;a reste un correcteur et ne pense pas &#224; ta place. 
Exemple : dans ton poste pr&#233;c&#233;dent il ne va pas souligner mie de _j'ai mie_ car tu l'as &#233;crit comme mie de pain et non pas comme mis du verbe mettre :rose:


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

bonjour j ai trouver le clic droit merci 
mais il me pose encor un souci je ne peux pas regerder les divx, jai telecharger le pack SLD mais il ne veux pas ouvrir les fichiers .EXE
je narive pas non plus a instaler l phant pour telecharger des film 
ps merci Chandler_jf pour le cours de conjugaison a force sa va bien finir par renter dans ma tete


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> bonjour j ai trouver le clic droit merci
> mais il me pose encor un souci je ne peux pas regerder les divx, jai telecharger le pack SLD mais il ne veux pas ouvrir les fichiers .EXE
> je narive pas non plus a instaler l phant pour telecharger des film
> ps merci Chandler_jf pour le cours de conjugaison a force sa va bien finir par renter dans ma tete



les.exe sont des exécutables Windows  
Pour le PS j'en doute :rateau: ou alors doucement mais très très doucement


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

je pence que sa va etre mong moi aussi mai il vau mieux tard que jamais
ya t il un moyen pour convertir les .exe en forma pour mac .dmg? (je crois) 
merci


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

re bonjour
Pour mes films j'ai téléchargé VLC (qui marche très bien sur mon pc). Mais sur mon ibook, les films (divx déjà sur le hdd) ont l' image qui saccade et se bloque par moment. L' extension est : .AVI mai ni media player ni quicktime player (pourtant mis a jour)  ne veux les lire, il y a que VLC. je pence que cela pourrai venir de la mémoire ram (160 mb) car c' est films passe bien sur mon pc  (1535 mb de ram). les seul trucs qu' il lis sans problèmes ce son les petites conneries de courte durée comme les crash!

le hdd fait 38 gb et il reste 14 gb de libre.

merci


----------



## arthur74 (4 Juillet 2006)

As tu essayé DIVX Player que tu trouvera ici:

http://www.divx.com/divx/mac/


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

je vient de téléchargé divx player pour l installé il me demande quicktime 7.0 je vais le chercher est surprise c'est un fichier .exe donc pour windows! de plus j ai de très mauvais souvenirs avec divx player sur mon pc.
merci quant même


----------



## Souvaroff (4 Juillet 2006)

Pour QuickTime, C'est la-> http://www.apple.com/fr/quicktime/download/mac.html


----------



## Marvin_R (4 Juillet 2006)

Quicktime étant développé par Apple, je pense qu'en cherchant un peu, tu pourras trouver la version Mac.

Pour tes autres questions :
- il est impossible de transformer un exécutable Windows en un exécutable Mac.
- Si ton DivX rame, c'est peut-être à cause de la RAM et mais aussi et surtout de ton processeur. Sur mon ancien PC K6-2 450, les divX ramait aussi. Et changer de lecteur ne changera rien.
- Pour lire un DivX avec Quicktime, il faut installer le codec DivX. S'il ne le lit toujours pas, c'est que l'encodage de la vidéo est pas du DivX.


Et puis, un conseil, ne parle pas trop de téléchargements de films sur ce forum.


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

sa me soûle a chaque foi que je luis installe un truc il luis manque toujours quel que chose. dite moi comment désinstaller et enlever cette saleté svp! 
dans mon windows il y a un panneau de configuration avec ajouts suppression de programme 
mai la je trouve rien qui luis ressemble! ça fait 27 heurs que je suis devant l écran j ai bo chercher je trouve rien


----------



## EcoFlex (4 Juillet 2006)

Tu prends ton icones de l'application concern&#233;es et tu la mets dans ta corbeille et hop ! c'est magique ! J'avoue que moi aussi j'ai gal&#233;rer au d&#233;but .


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

c'est tout juste sa ? je te remercierai  jamais assai merci je vais essayer de tenir quel que heur tu ma bien remonter le moral merci encore


----------



## Macbeth (4 Juillet 2006)

Il faut quand m&#234;me vider la corbeille pour t'en d&#233;barasser d&#233;finitivement hein. .
Eh oui, en fait, si tu ne sais pas faire un truc, oublie vite vite ce que tu faisait sur windows et choisi la solution la plus simple et le plus logique.


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

il y a pas de soucie j ai bien vidé la corbeille! c'est pas facile d oublié windows car je ne veux pas me reconvertir mais je veux être calais sur le deux plate-forme! il y a 5 moi je ni connaissez rien, j' été sur une x box! En passent a peu près 22 heures par jour sur mon pc j ai appris tous les petit secrets de windows non sans quel que prise de tête! heureusement que je suis entouré par une bonne équipe pour débuter sur mac 
j espère que mon apprentissage se  déroulera aussi vite et bien


----------



## H2O (4 Juillet 2006)

Tu veux pas essayer de faire quelques efforts sur l'ortografe !!!!!

Imajine si tou le monde i parlé com sa, sa seré gavan de bien suive lé post.

Respect et considération pour ceux à qui tu t'adresses.

Alors relis-toi avant de poster et corriges tes fôtes.

Gracias amigo.


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Juillet 2006)

H2O a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas essayer de faire quelques efforts sur l'ortografe !!!!!
> 
> Imajine si tou le monde i parlé com sa, sa seré gavan de bien suive lé post.
> 
> ...



Quelle entrée en matière  :mouais:


----------



## H2O (4 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Quelle entrée en matière  :mouais:



Ca te choque tant que ça ? :mouais:
C'est si difficile de faire un peu gaffe à ce qu'on écrit ?


----------



## Marvin_R (5 Juillet 2006)

H2O a dit:
			
		

> Ca te choque tant que ça ? :mouais:
> C'est si difficile de faire un peu gaffe à ce qu'on écrit ?



Certes, mais il voulait dire que pour un 1er post sur ce forum, c'était direct. D'habitude dans un 1er post, on se présente.


----------



## majester la pince (5 Juillet 2006)

salut tu est  gentil mais j écris avec le correcteur de fautes et je fait de mon mieux!!!!! et entre nous si tu as que ce type de messages a poster apprêt plus d un ans d inscription il est préférable que tu coupe ton ordi 

mais toi aussi retourne a l école fotes cela s' écrit (faute)


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> salut tu est  gentil mais j &#233;cris avec le correcteur de fautes et je fait de mon mieux!!!!! et entre nous si tu as que ce type de messages a poster appr&#234;t plus d un ans d inscription il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable que tu coupe ton ordi
> 
> mais toi aussi retourne a l &#233;cole fotes cela s' &#233;crit (faute)



Essayons de mettre de l'ordre dans ce fil  

H2O : je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; choqu&#233; mais simplement surpris de ton message car c'est ton premier en un an ... et comme entr&#233;e en mati&#232;re elle est plut&#244;t punchy  (enfin si c'est une entr&#233;e en mati&#232;re  )

Majester : ce que H2O a &#233;crit on pourrait te le dire &#224; chaque message, mais on ne veut juste pas charger la mule. Tu devrais faire des efforts ... car perso j'en suis &#224; lire &#224; haute voix tes messages pour les comprendre  :rateau: :rose: Dans le dernier il y a une petite dizaine de fautes . Si H20 &#224; &#233;crit fote et non faute c'est pour te montrer que c'est p&#233;nible. Comme tu rel&#232;ves cette faute tu devrais &#234;tre capable de corriger 90 % des tiennes . En plus le correcteur ne fait pas tout ...

Bon aller Majester va investir dans un Bescherelle et ce fil reprendre son petit train-train


----------



## majester la pince (5 Juillet 2006)

merci beaucoup chandler_jf pour ce conseil je vais mis maître a font


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> je vais mis maître a font



t'y mettre à fond


----------



## H2O (7 Juillet 2006)

Hi Majester, je ne voulais pas te vexer ou te contrarier. Désolé ! :love:
Mais avoue que tu pourrais simplement te relire avant de poster, tu "verrais" surement mieux tes "fôtes". Simple règle de convivialité et de bonne entente.

Mais je reconnais volontiers avoir été un peu abrupte pour ce premier post. 
Je ne le ferais plus.

Allez, sans rancune !


----------



## majester la pince (7 Juillet 2006)

sérieusement je me relit plusieurs fois, mais je ne vois pas les fautes et quand j aisés de les corriger par moi même c'est encore pire. je suis allais faire un teste sur le bescherelle et vue la note il y a des heures a passer, je le ferai a font ce seras dur mais je suis déterminai  a y arriver, pour vous et surtout pour moi  sans rancune


----------



## H2O (7 Juillet 2006)

Voilà qui est agréable à lire !
Bravo Majester ! Tu as déjà fait des progrès.  
Il est louable de faire des efforts. 


Le principal n'est pas le but, mais le chemin pour y arriver.

Amicalement


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Juillet 2006)

H2O a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui est agréable à lire !
> Bravo Majester ! Tu as déjà fait des progrès.
> Il est louable de faire des efforts.
> 
> ...


:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## g200 (7 Juillet 2006)

Petite astuce pour l'orthographe:
 contrôle+clic.
Il va y avoir un petit menu où normalement il y a un correcteur d'orthographe.


----------



## majester la pince (7 Juillet 2006)

merci je sais ou il est! mais malheureusement il ne fait pas tous, il faut donc que je travail mon français cela ne peu être que bénéfique pour moi a l école je passais mon temps a dormir la il faut que je bosse sérieusement.


----------



## majester la pince (7 Juillet 2006)

en plus pour le correcteur ce n'est pas ctrl +clic, mais safari/édition/orthographe/vérifié l' orthographe lors de la frappe! quant il y a une faute le mot est souligné en rouge et la tu fait ctrl +clic pour avoir la correction


----------



## sunshines (7 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> merci je sais ou il est! mais malheureusement il ne fait pas tous, il faut donc que je travail mon français cela ne peu être que bénéfique pour moi a l école je passais mon temps a dormir la il faut que je bosse sérieusement.


 
Tu fais d'énormes progrés cela étant ne te laisse pas intimidé par mes camarades de jeux, tu voulais des conseils pour bien debuter sur nos magnifiques machines que sont les macs , si tu as des questions dis les nous !

PS: La lecture est trés positive pour l'orthographe , si tu n'est pas fan de lecture achete svm mac ou icreate pour te chauffer


----------



## majester la pince (7 Juillet 2006)

merci beaucoup ne t'inquiète pas des que j'ai une question ou un casse tète je ne manquerai pas d'en faire part


----------



## g200 (7 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> en plus pour le correcteur ce n'est pas ctrl +clic, mais safari/édition/orthographe/vérifié l' orthographe lors de la frappe! quant il y a une faute le mot est souligné en rouge et la tu fait ctrl +clic pour avoir la correction



Oui surement...En effet je ne l'avais jamais jamais remarqué:rose: 
Mais étant donné que je ne fais pas tellement de fautes d'orthographe...j'avais pas besoin de le faire et ctrl+clic me suffit quand je doute ( c'est pas possible comme je me la pete )
Mais je tiens à te féliciter...quand ou regarde tes premiers posts et tes derniers...c'est la nuit et le jour!


----------



## majester la pince (8 Juillet 2006)

merci pour tes félicitations elle me vont droit au coeur! mais je doit dire que ce changement radical vient en grande partie des divers remontrances que j'ai pris dans la tète (je n'en veux a personne c'est pour mon bien) pour les mentions je ne c'est pas ce que cela peux être car les seul diplômes que j'ai sont le permis de conduire et les CACS pour conduire les engins de travaux en carrière.


----------

